# low rated for no reason



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

i got one star today after long time it hurts more when you cant figure out where it came from


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Surprised you don't see rhem for often. If you drive a lot u will see them. Oaxt always complain. https://www.consumeraffairs.com/travel/uber.html


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I got a 1 star on the 4th. Thought, that's weird... then carried on with my day.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

The last time I drove, I one starred a pax because my dog got out of the fence from my backyard that morning. I spent 20 minutes looking for her.

There was another time I one starred a pax because I stepped in my dogs poo! 

Anyway, the point I'm trying to make is that the rating system isn't fair at all. It's very much like gambling but with better odds in your favor.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Someone will hate you for no reason.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I took a ride in an Uber once and on the ride I noticed that gas prices had climbed a penny at my local gas station. So I gave the driver a one star, I was so unhappy.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

same thing must have happend to me too


----------



## Malone33 (Apr 8, 2018)

Just rate after Pax 1*. Stick it to the man!


----------

